# Getting insulin in SA



## annapassera (Nov 22, 2012)

I am type I diabetic who takes injectable insulin every day. I will be travelling to the country next year for a couple of weeks as part of a year long-trip. Can anyone advise how I can get hold of injectable insulin? I’ve checked with Novo Nordisk and my insulin is available in the country. Many thanks.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

annapassera said:


> I am type I diabetic who takes injectable insulin every day. I will be travelling to the country next year for a couple of weeks as part of a year long-trip. Can anyone advise how I can get hold of injectable insulin? I’ve checked with Novo Nordisk and my insulin is available in the country. Many thanks.


You will need a prescription for a general practioner.
You can buy it from any pharmacy, very expensive.
Do you have medical insurance
Which insulin do you use?


----------



## annapassera (Nov 22, 2012)

I will have special travel insurance for diabetic. I use Novarapid and Levemir. Will my prescription from the UK work?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

annapassera said:


> I am type I diabetic who takes injectable insulin every day. I will be travelling to the country next year for a couple of weeks as part of a year long-trip. Can anyone advise how I can get hold of injectable insulin? I’ve checked with Novo Nordisk and my insulin is available in the country. Many thanks.



I would try and get enough before you leave for South Africa. You don't want to spend your time in South Africa at a pharmacy trying to locate your insulin. And the other posters are right it could be very expensive.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

annapassera said:


> I will have special travel insurance for diabetic. I use Novarapid and Levemir. Will my prescription from the UK work?


No, only prescriptions for a SA registered prescriber is illegal.
If you can bring enough with you, it may be a good idea. Both types of insulin are available in most pharmacies.
Where will you be based in SA and for how long?


----------



## jamoozie (Mar 24, 2013)

How much is expensive? How many ran for how much insulin? im looking at moving to Durban in next few months and i too am a Type 1 diabetic and am curious!


----------



## Charmz (Dec 14, 2017)

I have 50 for sale at 2700
All in good condition and sealed with needles. Expiry dates are also there. 
Reason for selling it I got it for my mum but it was the wrong one.


----------



## Charmz (Dec 14, 2017)

Yes I have 50 available sealed with expiration dates


----------

